# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Nhờ các bác giúp thông tin về motor này

## minhtriet

Chào các bác.,
Sáng nay mình mua được cái motor này, tháo từ máy gì của y tế đó, thấy tốc độ 10.000rpm nên mua nhưng không biết có làm spindle nhỏ được không?
Nhờ các bác giúp cho mình thông tin về motor này cũng như cách điều khiển. 
Toàn bộ tháo ra như hình dưới
Cảm ơn.







Đây là bo điều khiển:

----------


## Tuanlm

có thấy hình đâu?

----------


## minhtriet

> có thấy hình đâu?


Cả đống hình mà bác.  :Big Grin: 
Hôm nay rãnh đang chế cụm kẹp cái router đây bác ui  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

tem motor mờ quá, em chẳng thấy thông tin

----------


## minhtriet

> tem motor mờ quá, em chẳng thấy thông tin


Cụ thể như thế này bác:
-Mot KM 87-60
160V        1.3A
10000 min^-1             Hz: trống
KB 140                cosphi: trống
Err: 200V          0.07A

----------


## Nam CNC

cái này là AC chổi than đó anh ới ..... mua cái collet lỗ 8 li đóng vào là xong , em thấy nó dùng phe chặn phía đầu nên roto đã được cố định  , chỉ có điều là em nó có cốt phi bao nhiêu để mà tính.

----------

minhtriet, nhatson

----------


## minhtriet

> cái này là AC chổi than đó anh ới ..... mua cái collet lỗ 8 li đóng vào là xong , em thấy nó dùng phe chặn phía đầu nên roto đã được cố định  , chỉ có điều là em nó có cốt phi bao nhiêu để mà tính.


Hehe, đúng là cao thủ có khác  :Big Grin: , nghe Nam nói mình ra mở xem thì đúng là motor chổi than.
Xem sơ mạch đk thì thấy nó lấy nguồn AC nắn thành DC, sau đó 1 đường DC cấp cho stator, 1 đường khác qua một con SCR nối tiếp thêm cuộn choke rồi mới cấp vào rotor, như vậy nó đk tốc độ hay điện áp bằng cách đk con scr này.
Đằng nào nó hoạt động với 160v nên phải dùng bo đk đi kèm này, để xem kỹ lại bo rồi đóng điện thử xem.
À, cốt ra nó là 10ly.
Thanks Nam.

----------


## Nam CNC

Em còn nợ anh cây khoan pin makita , sẵn bán hàng bây giờ thì bán cho anh luôn , giá 150K em gửi hàng ra cho anh luôn , nó hoạt động tốt nhưng pin bị hư bớt cell rồi nên quay yếu... em nó không có đồ sạc nha. Anh đồng ý không ? nó là cây súng mà anh CULI trưởng post bán kèm cây khoan từ đó , makita japan thì khỏi suy nghĩ.

----------

minhtriet

----------


## anhxco

tìm không ra con 10000 toàn 3000 à, hình như cốt 7.87.

Em đưa cái ảnh bị nhầm, con này là KM chứ khôn phải KE

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

bác nào có bán cái collet cốt 8 bán cho em với, hay giới thiệu em cũng đc.

----------


## diy1102

Ở hà nội ra chợ trời đầy. Hoặc liên hệ với phượng đông bất bại, hoặc đồng chú Mộc cnc24h.com là có.

----------

